# Jam-It Bars...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jul 1, 2002)

JAM-IT BARS 

2 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 cup sugar 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
3/4 cup butter or margarine 
1 cup chopped pecans -- divided 
10 ounces peach jam or preserves 

Combine first 6 ingredients; cut in butter with pastry blender until 
mixture resembles coarse meal. Stir in 1/2 cup pecans. Remove 3/4 cup of 
mixture, and set aside. Press remaining mixture evenly into a lightly 
greased 9-inch square pan. Spread peach jam over crumb mixture; sprinkle 
with remaining 1/2 cup pecans. Sprinkle reserved crumb mixture over 
pecans. Bake at 350 degrees F. for 35 to 40 minutes; cool. Cut into 
bars. Yield: 24 bars. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
- 

Per Serving: 168 Calories; 9g Fat (48.2% calories from fat); 2g Protein; 
21g Carbohydrate; 1g Dietary Fiber; 16mg Cholesterol; 81mg Sodium. ++++ 
Exchanges: 1/2 Grain(Starch); 0 Lean Meat; 2 Fat; 1 Other Carbohydrates.


----------



## jo_tp (Jul 2, 2002)

ooooooooo this sounds yummy...might have to try it


----------

